# Ausbildung - PC / IT



## Karl-Fischer (14. November 2006)

Hallo,
Ich würde gerne eine Ausbildung machen die in Richtung PC geht, doch weiß ich nicht genau welche Ausbildung gut zu mir passen würde.

Meine Intresssen:

Starkes Intresse
Homepages

Programmieren
Design geben
Verwalten
Alles was zu Websites dazu gehört

Weniger starkes Intresse
Computer

Zusammenbauen
Reparieren
Verwalten
Netzwerk-Installation

Kaum / Wenig Intresse:
Medien

Mp3's bearbeiten
Videos bearbeiten
Komprimieren


----------



## Rena Hermann (15. November 2006)

Eine Möglichkeit unter vielen z.B.:
http://www.bmwi.de/BMWi/Navigation/Ausbildung-und-Beruf/ausbildungsberufe,did=68358.html

Oder überhaupt hier durchwurschteln
http://www.bmwi.de/BMWi/Navigation/Ausbildung-und-Beruf/ausbildungsberufe.html


----------



## mSals (15. November 2006)

Welchen Abschluß hast du gemacht , wenn du es natürlich sagen willst.

Hast du bereits Erfahrungen sammeln können in Programmiersprachen ?


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (15. November 2006)

Wenn Du sagst, Du hast kaum interesse hast mit Medien/Dateien zu hantieren,
dir aber "programmieren" (sagen wir mal scripten) und design eher liegt,
würd ich Dir was in Richtung Webdesign empfehlen.
In der richtigen Programmierung wirst ständig mit Medien und Dateiformaten in Berührung kommen
und würde Dir davon abraten wenn Du keine lust hast, Dich mit trockener Informatik zu beschäftigen.

Aber in sachen Webdesign hast wirklich viele Möglichkeiten.
Kannst mit PHP mittelgroße Projekte verwirklichen. Oder wenn Du dich an Java herran machst,
kannst mit Flash als Präsentationselement richtig aufwendige Dinge umzusetzen.
Weitehin gäbe es da noch ASP.NET womit man auch richtig aufwendige Projekte realisieren kann.

Probier auf jeden Fall alles mal aus und such Dir einen Beruf aus,
in dem Du mit den Dingen am häufigsten in Berührung kommst, die Dir am besten liegen.

Mehere Praktika zu absolvieren gehört natürlich dazu. Lass Dich aber nicht ausnutzen.
Anfangs muss jeder erst mal Leistung zeigen und dem Betrieb erst mal unter die Arme greifen,
wenn aber Spätestens nach der Hälfte der Zeit niemand bereit ist Dir was zu vermitteln,
würd ich mich über den Betrieb beschweren. Das ist nicht der Sinn eines Praktikums.

Sieh auch zu das Du Dich innovativ einbingst und dadurch evtl ein Projekt in der Praktikumszeit realisieren kannst.
Entweder übernehmen die Dich wenn Sie damit zufrieden sind oder Du hast eine Referenz
mit der Du dich überall berwerben kannst, und auch sicherlich was bekommen wirst. 

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg.


----------



## Karl-Fischer (15. November 2006)

Hallo,
an eine Ausbildung als Webdesigner habe ich auch schon gedacht, nur ich habe gehört, dass es keine Ausbildung als Webdesigner gibt.

Vorraussichtlich werde ich im Juni 2007 die Mittlere Reife (Realschulabschluss) bekommen.
Notendurchschnitt : 3,0

Ich habe Erfahrungen mit HTML, sehr wenig CSS und ich kann ein wenig PHP programmieren.




> Mehere Praktika zu absolvieren gehört natürlich dazu.


Mhh, ich weiß. Nur ich weiß nicht wo ich anfangen sollte, in welche Richtung.
Praktika als Webdesigner gibt's bestimmt nicht, oder?


Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (16. November 2006)

Auf Wikipedia wird der Beruf des Webdesigners so definiert:


			
				http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Webdesigner hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt derzeit keinen (staatlich anerkannten) Ausbildungsberuf zum Web-Designer. Web-Designer sind meistens ausgebildete Grafiker, Mediengestalter oder Informatiker, die sich in diesem Bereich spezialisiert haben. Auf Grund der schnellen Entwicklung und des relativ jungen Berufsbildes, erfolgt diese Spezialisierung in der Regel autodidaktisch. Es gibt allerdings private Akademien, die Aus-/Fortbildungen zum Webdesigner anbieten.


Wurde also für dich entweder der Grafiker oder der Mediengestalter in Frage kommen.
Ich würde dir aber eher zum Mediengestalter raten, da er meines Erachtens das größte Gebiet des Webdesigners abdecken würde.
Musst Dich aber im nachhein sowieso Selbstständig machen um als Webdesigner arbeiten zu können.
Oder Du schaffst es in einem Betrieb unter zu kommen, was für den Einstieg in das Berutsfeld ideal währe,
da Du dort etliches an Wissen mit in deine Karriere mitnehmen kannst...

Ansonsten kann ich leider nicht weiter helfen.
Hier sollten sich lieber mal ein paar der unzähligen Webdesigner von unserer Plattform melden.

Btw. such mal hier im Forum nach webdesigner...


----------

